# Sunflower oil?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you use it? DO you like it? WHat's the shelf life on the high-oleic? And is that the main diff between that and just regular sunflower? I'm getting an oil order ready and I know I want to get a bottle to try. Deciding if I want 1 or 2. And what about safflower? Didn't Vicki say that's makes for a hard bar? THere are lots of others I'd like to try but way too much $$. 

Kalne


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I use High Oleic. It is in nearly every bar I make as the primary soft oil. I love it. I've never had any sitting around more than a couple of months and it has been fine, but I hear it has a shorter shelf life than some other oils and a lot of people say it contributes to DOS. I have never had a bar DOS on me except one that wasn't made with GM and had canola, not sunflower, in it. I usually use sunflower at around 20%. 

I've only used safflower a couple of times, but haven't noticed a difference. Sunflower is cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I too am a big fan of Sunflower. Safflower also makes a nice (and harder) bar.

Actually, Safflower was cheaper than Sunflower the last time I ordered from Columbus Foods.

Sara


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I can only get afflower at the grocery store since I don't order from columbus - thier shipping still kills me! It's cheaper for me right now to buy 35 pound buckets and pick them up at brambleberry - I think when I get to where I need the drums I will order from columbus. so for me safflower is more expensive!

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't buy Sunflower locally and if I bought Safflower at the grocery store it would be too expensive to use. I've ordered from Columbus Foods since I started soaping. I haven't found their shipping prices to be unreasonable, actually it surprises me how much I can get shipped for the low price!  Now, if I was local to another supplier I might consider buying from them. However, the convenience of in-home delivery can't be beat. 

Sara


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Last time I tallied and order at columbus the total was $200 in oils and the shipping was $140!!!! I was able to order my basic oils at Brambleberry and some that were far cheaper even with shipping from MMS for much cheaper with shipping and driving than that! I'm bummed because I would prefer to just get them all from columbus, except shea which I will continue to get from agbanga. But going to Brambleberry has it's perks, like smelling all the new FO's and thinking up new things as you see different molds and colors and ingredients all right there!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow! I've never even paid close to that much. I just had 300# of oils shipped to my door for less than $50.

Sara


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I bet that's a distance thing...

I'm in Wyoming.. wonder what I'll have to pay for shipping?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow. $50 for 300 lbs??? I'm looking at $35 for just under 100 lbs. Still a good deal. I wish there were a place local I could buy from. Of course, if I had a place like Brambleberry near me I'd probably spend a lot more than I should. LOL 

Last year I bought 70 lbs of rice bran oil for $55 delivered. Now I'm looking at that same price for only 35 lbs so double. *sigh*


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

BlissBerry said:


> Wow! I've never even paid close to that much. I just had 300# of oils shipped to my door for less than $50.
> 
> Sara


If I could get it shipped for that I surely would do it! That's a Bargain! you are close though aren't you? Michigan is much closer than washington state!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm in Minnesota, but yes I am closer than you are. 

Sara


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry, I just remembered it was one of those northern "M" states I shipped the swap box too, LOL!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like I am not the only one who is geographically challenged  Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Sometime the Rice Bran Oil from this place is cheaper, even with shipping, than columbus:
http://www.honestfoods.com/topricbranoi.html

I live in CA, and my shipping from Columbus is still reasonable, not cheap, but I have no local suppliers.


----------

